# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών

## cowboysxaris

Καλησπέρα! Πως μπορω απο εκεί που γράφω ένα κείμενο μα μπορω να βάλω και μια φωτό η βίντεο; Κάποιος εύκολος τρόπος;; Προσπαθώ απο εχθές όχι με αντιγραφή αποκόλληση όχι με σιρσιμο αλλά τπτ.. :sad:

----------


## vicky_ath

*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*

----------

